# prewedding concept @ Buddha Bar



## rully (Aug 12, 2010)

the prewedding concept @ buddha bar jakarta

shoot using canon 20d and bla... bla... bla... lens (forget) 
i think 16-35mm f/2.8 L USM


----------



## artoledo (Aug 12, 2010)

These are very nice. I like the lighting a lot.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 13, 2010)

love #1 and #3 great pics :thumbup:


----------



## rully (Aug 18, 2010)

using only continuous light. not so max for result...


----------

